# Общий раздел > Чувства > Любовь >  Почему одних любят, а женятся или выходят замуж за других?

## Irina

*Женятся дураки. Умные выходят замуж. Приходилось такое слышать? Все мы слишком высоко оцениваем свою независимость, но даже она может стать в тягость. И когда такое происходит, невольно задумываешься о браке.
 Но вот вопрос — почему  любят одних, а женятся или выходят замуж за других?*

----------


## Asteriks

Сие мне неизвестно. Замуж выходила по любви. По другому и не представляла себе.

----------


## Irina

Я тоже замуж вышла по любви. Но бывает и по другому. Разговорилась однажды со знакомой. Она замужем уже лет 15 и живут вроде счастливо, ребенок есть. Так вот для меня было открытием, что замуж она вышла не по любви, а за не бедного человека, который её очень любит. На момент свадьбы был у неё любимый, но она его бросила. Говорит - не хочу я любви и рая в шалаше. Пусть уж лучше меня любят и на руках носят, чем я буду жить с любовью и в бедности. Я спросила - не жалеешь? Ответ был  - нет. Мне это трудно понять. Но видимо это только одна из причин почему так происходит.

----------


## Asteriks

Интересное явление - такая практичность. Как же любовью заниматься с нелюбимым человеком? И детей не в любви зачинать?

----------


## Irina

Для меня это тоже загадка. Вижу их семейство очень часто, вроде все счастливы, но не понимаю как такое может быть.

----------


## Asteriks

Чужая семья - потёмки. Внешне может всё выглядеть иначе, чем на самом деле.

----------


## Alexanderr

Была у меня девушка до свадьбы. Мне очень нравилась, можно было бы и жениться, но от неё как бы веяло какой то ненадёжностью что ли. Такое чувство было что она при лучшем варианте долго задумываться не будет. Поэтому, я думаю, некоторые берут в жёны тех, кто их любит.

----------


## Irina

Вот чего вычитала.

Помните афоризм: «Если вы хотите жениться на умной, красивой и богатой — вам придётся жениться три раза».

Действительно, занявшись выбором будущей супруги, мужчина изначально определяет для себя ряд критериев, которым она должна соответствовать. Часто получается так, что та, к которой он питает нежные чувства, совсем не умеет печь пирожки по старинному маминому рецепту и даже близко не отвечает образу идеальной супруги. Выход один — жениться на Маше Ивановой, чтобы она пекла пирожки и ухаживала за маминой геранью, а любить можно будет кого угодно.

Сталкиваясь с подобного рода ситуациями, я всегда вспоминаю слова матери моей подруги. Когда-то, ещё до свадьбы, подруга призналась ей, что не любит своего будущего мужа. «Ничего», — ответила мама, — «Я тоже люблю Инвара Калниныша, а живу с твоим папой… и ничего…». Да, и так тоже бывает.

----------


## HARON

В связи с этой темой мне вспоминается фильм "Война" с  А.Чадовым в главной роли. 
И именно тот момент когда гл.герой приходит из Армии к больному отцу в больницу. По моему актёр Говорухин ответил в своём монологе на все ваши вопросы.

----------


## Irina

> По моему актёр Говорухин ответил в своём монологе на все ваши вопросы.


А подробнее? Что за монолог?

----------


## ПаранойА

я думаю не любят одних, а встречаются с ними. Гуляют, проводят время, спят.
А для семейной жизни ищут более ответственного человека.

----------


## Irina

*Что толкает женщин в брак с нелюбимым мужчиной?* 

Если говорить о внешних причинах, то ответ очевиден: во-первых, инстинктивная потребность создать семью и родить ребенка. Сколь бы ни были мы высокоорганизованными существами, а инстинкты имеют над нами власть, и потому природа подчас «требует» продолжения рода. Не каждой женщине удается «договориться» с этим требованием. А любовь все еще не случилась или не удалась, другая за ней не пришла. И если женщине уже под 30 или за 30, то она часто начинает задумываться о том, что, может, ничего и вовсе ждать не стоит. На роль кандидата в мужья попадает, как правило, тот, кто влюблен в женщину и добивается ее или тот, кто считает ее просто подходящей, а сильные чувства — необязательными. Бывает, женщина не уверена в том, что ей сейчас вообще нужно замужество, но родственники и друзья, видя ухаживания «приличного парня», буквально давят на нее, вселяя страхи: смотри, какой хороший человек, больше замуж могут не позвать! Часто сюда включаются и социальные факторы: например, родительская семья девушки живет бедно и скученно, выйти замуж — способ хоть как-то поправить финансовое положение. Очень часто в союзы с нелюбимыми идут после пережитой несчастной любви, разочаровавшись и разуверившись в чувствах, стараются просто «устроить жизнь» — сделать ее комфортной, спокойной, приятной. Последняя причина, кстати, толкает в аналогичные союзы и мужчин.

А теперь поговорим о том, какие глубинные причины приводят к такому жизненному сценарию, ведь то, что любовь «не пришла» или «не удалась», не бывает случайным.

*Страх.* Часто сценарий брака с нелюбимым бессознательно выбирают те, кто боится любить. Причины этого страха могут быть разными: эмоциональная холодность в родительской семье, негативная реакция родителей на проявления чувств ребенка, однобокость отношений в семье, когда ребенку постоянно недодают ласки и любви, при этом что-то постоянно от него требуют. В итоге взрослея, человек вырабатывает привычку даже не подавлять свои чувства, а просто не замечать их. Блокируя свои чувства на очень ранней стадии их возникновения, он фактически не дает свершиться никакой взаимной любви. А потом уже включается рассудок, который говорит о том, что ждать любви не стоит.

При таком сценарии человек старается на уровне межличностных отношений больше получить от партнера, чем дать сам. «Хочу, чтобы меня любили, а я не буду!» — месть недолюбленного ребенка миру.
Все это, конечно же, в большинстве случаев происходит неосознанно.

*Неуверенность.* Такой человек может быть сколь угодно чувствующим, но при этом глубоко не уверенным в собственной значимости и праве на жизненные блага. Неуверенность может сформироваться из сходных факторов: критика, отсутствие тепла или отказ в ласке, игнорирование интересов ребенка. Но, как правило, чувства не подавляются, и возникает не страх, а стойкое ощущение собственной незначительности. Именно такая женщина может выйти замуж «от безысходности», будучи убеждена в том, что ничего лучше ей «не светит», а сама она без мужа ничего не добьется. Или сначала в ее жизни случается несчастная любовь, разочарование, а потом такой вот «компенсаторный» брак, где, возможно, ее и любят, но совсем не так, как хотела бы она сама. А чаще всего, в браках с такими женщинами бывает и откровенное использование со стороны мужчины.

Если эмоционально холодные, «неприступные» женщины, как в первом случае, возбуждают порой страсти определенного типа мужчин, то женщины неуверенные часто подталкивают мужчин именно к использованию.

Женщина холодная — мстит и не боится остаться одна, для нее страшнее чувствовать, чем быть одной, для женщины неуверенной страшнее остаться одной, ведь себя она воспринимает как «ноль без палочки».


*Итоги таких браков бывают разными.* Все зависит от того, что в человеке с годами возобладает: потребность любить или все же чувства страха и неуверенности. Эта борьба все равно имеет финал: или с годами уходят страхи, просыпаются чувства, приходит уверенность, или наоборот — страхи укореняются, а неуверенность углубляется. Если развитие идет по второму сценарию, брак будет прочным, но скорее всего несчастливым: оба партнера в той или иной степени будут испытывать нехватку тепла. Если же оно пойдет по первому пути, то развод таких супругов — это вопрос времени.

И если вы собираетесь замуж за нелюбимого, прежде всего задумайтесь: а по каким причинам именно вам могло так «не повезти», что не случилось взаимной любви? И не торопитесь ли вы? Ведь ваши страхи и неуверенность могут исчезнуть, а вот переделать жизнь, в которой уже есть дети, сложнее, чем самой начать с чистого листа.

----------

